# Tax inheritence question USA



## Taxhelppine2 (Mar 5, 2021)

Okay so I inherited my moms house last year. It was quickdeeded only in my name. I sold if and paid my siblings their share. 

Where do THEY claim the part they received. Not asking about where I fill it out because I am going in to a tax pro. They shouldn't have to fill out the whole schedule d with the house because technically they weren't even on the house. Although that is what they got their money from. Please tell me where they write in the money they got from my moms house. Thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As far as US taxes go, receiving an inheritance isn't usually considered as income - and so doesn't have to be declared on the income tax forms. However, your splitting the proceeds from the sale may be considered a "gift" to your sibs and may require you to file a gift tax return. (Shouldn't involve any payment of taxes - this stuff is normally settled up with the estate of the person making the gift.)


----------

